# Solved: Failure to boot: Error 0200 Failure Fixed Disk 1



## kmalik

As I try to boot my laptop (a different computer than the one on which I have a malware thread ongoing) - IBM Thinkpad T41, I get the message: ERROR - 0200: Failure Fixed Disk: 1. Press F1 to setup, which brings up the IBM bios setup screen - with which I do not know what to do.

While I do have the backup of my user files, I do not have boot/recovery disk, I think. Am searching for something like that...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kmalik

Update: I ventured into the BIOS setup and changed the Boot option from Quick to Diagnostic. After save and exit, the system tries to boot in a diagnostic mode. A bunch of stuff upfront checks out - RAM, ERAM, System and Video bios are listed as shadowed (?). Anyway, when it gets to HD Protection Sensor Diagnostic Start, it moves fairly quickly to the original message: Failure Fixed Disk: 1

Is there any hope / steps here ? Or, should I try to simply move on and get a replacement hard drive etc.?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bigfella

Hi there is hope but first I would like to know a bit more info.
Your hard disk may be dead. If you droped the laptop then this is probably the case.

If you did nothing to your laptop at all ( no rickity table, don't walk around with it, never put it down harshly when its on, havn't spilt liquid on it in the past) Then I will take the time to review that error message before you follow the next steps.

Bios shadow if I remember correctly is a safe guard to stop the editing of the settings by a virus but I'm not completely sure about that and I cant be arsed looking it up. You should find pleanty of info through google about that.

If the hard disk is dead you can replace it with another one easily.

get the hard disk out of your laptop.

There is usualy a plastic cover with screws to keep your hard disk covered so find something about 2.5 crossways and remove the cover and then carfully remove the hard disk and take it to your friendly computer store for a replacement of the same type.
Usualy you will only need to put the hard disk inside the computer and enter the bios. The bios usualy detects the hard disk without doing any thing so save the settings and allow the system to reboot after you exit. Install windows and there you have it.

Last case senario for recovering data.

If you need the data it may be retreivable belive it or not by knocking the hard disk but not too hard. The head is sticking (not moving) in this senario and all it needs is to be knocked free.


----------



## kmalik

Bigfella,

I did not drop it or anything. It was on my work table and I had turned it off for the night. I do not recall if it was in hibernate mode or I had shut it down. The error message appeared when I tried to restart it. If you can advise next steps/further diagnostics to confirm if it is really dead or salvageable, I'd really appreciate it. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## norton850

Sounds like you need a new HD. You should go into BIOS and set the BIOS to the default values and restart. While you're there check to see if the BIOS lists your HD. It's unlikely with a laptop that the drive connection is loose, but you can try removing the drive and putting it back in. A less likely problem would be the HD controller on the MB. 

You will need to put a new OS on the new HD. So either you buy one or contact IBM about a replacement disc. I would assume there is no warranty left on the laptop?


----------



## kmalik

norton850 -

Thanks a lot. I suspect I'll need a new HD too. However, just want to make sure if there is a less painful answer. Two questions:

1. How do I check if the BIOS lists the HD. I am on IBM Setup Utility, and in Config tab - it does not list the HD. It lists the BIOS version, Date, CPU, Installed Memory, UUID, etc.

2. I read on the web that the Thinkpad T41 came without the recovery CD but "there's a hidden partition on the hard disk. It's completely inaccessible from the OS because it's enforced by the Bios. You can just boot into it (via a Bios option)"

Is #2 any help? I do not see it anywhere obvious, but I do remember it being there...


----------



## kmalik

OK. 

So, I have determined that the BIOS does not see the HD. In the boot sequence screen, IDE HDD0 does not have + before it as the Lenovo site suggests. So, I have gone ahead and ordered the recovery CD from IBM. Need to wait until tomorrow to order the HD as the parts section only opens Monday.

I presume the recovery CD will re-install Windows XP, any driver updates, etc. and I need to install Office, Project, and any other software on my own. Is that about right?

Thanks.


----------



## bigbear

You could run some diagnostic software on the drive , you would need to find out the make of the drive to do this.
Then go to the makers website and download the software and burn to a cd to enable you to use it it on the drive


----------



## kmalik

Thanks.

I have taken the HD out. It is a Hitachi - 5400 ATA/IDE. I have the part/model # etc.

I went to Hitachi site. The HD support section offers the following choices:
Drive Fitness Test : The Drive Fitness Test (DFT) quickly and reliably tests SCSI, IDE and SATA drives. The DFT analyze function performs read tests without overwriting customer data. (Note: other DFT restoration utilities may overwrite data.) 
Feature Tool 
SMART Defender

Which one am I looking for? Drive fitness?


----------



## kmalik

OK - here is the latest status. I downloaded the image for Drive Fitness Test. Burned it on a CD. The instructions said something about writing "soft". I did not find anything in my CD burner about soft writing. But nothing different seems to happen with the CD inserted. I get the same set of screens. Any advice?


----------



## bigbear

Did you burn the download as an iso image?
You then need to boot from the cd in order to run the test


----------



## kmalik

I am quite sure I did. And, I changed the boot order, so it is trying to boot from the CD, but same message.


----------



## kmalik

The latest is that I have ordered recovery CDs as well as a replacement hard drive from IBM. So, I am going to close this thread. Thanks a lot for your help!

Hopefully, getting the install with the recovery CDs would be easy. If not, I'll be back!

Again, thanks for trying to help!


----------

